# Survival colonies



## frizzyfran (Mar 14, 2012)

I signed up for a survival selective persons community. It is one where you list your family and have a bunker location set aside in the community in case SHTF. It is suppose to house many in a mountain. Idk if it was true then ....Maybe 3-4 years ago I registered , they stated that they have insider information that doomsday was approaching and to be prepared. Know, I'm nobodies fool, but it couldn't hurt much either. They promised to pick your family up a week to a few days before SHTF...And take you to a secure safe area set aside for this day for global humanity continuance. Idk if its hooplah or true...anyone have any knowledge about this?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Do they pass snakes around? Have multiple wives? Did they get their direct knowledge of doomsday from God himself through his New one and only profet who enjoys sole direct contact or visions? Are they planning a big kool aid welcome party?

These are the questions that come to mind. Not trying to be a sarcastic jerk (maybe a bit) but your post rang the alarm bells. Be careful. Wouldnt trust my family with anyone I didnt know real darn well. Just my opinion.


----------



## frizzyfran (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol, thought the same thing...have my own idea of what to do....but, was wondering more or less if anyone else heard of em. I expect a few black decked out SUV's and someone in black military grabs to come knock one day and say let's go.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

What's the name of the place/organization? Got a link?


----------



## frizzyfran (Mar 14, 2012)

It was something like golbal humanity continuance org or something very similar, it was a while back so I no longer remember. They invited me via e-mail and didn't ask for any identification or ask for any personal information. My main computer goes through a state run server for the state Attorney General so it has pretty damn good firewalls( although they are not totally 100% secure) I know that my bank and other info is encrypted. No alarms rang. I am NOT A GOVERNMENT worker btw, but I figure hell, it's a y/n reply...what harm could it be? They were collecting people from various fields and knowledge, and genders as to repopulate and form a new government in case SHTF. I am related as a great grandson to a very important person who's acts provided the leap frog we needed entering into the 20th century. Idk if that was relevant or not, but idk why such a rogue email would be sent urgent. At the time I just made a new email under that name. Since then I haven't recalled being notified nor have I had any red flags either. Until earlier I almost forgotten that it even took place, but now....even as I type I find it curious and suspicious. That's all I have to offer on the subject. Thanks.


----------



## frizzyfran (Mar 14, 2012)

And before you ask or say...no it was not this hoax site....it wasn't a sign up or election, it was more a gender gathering and was in .txt document only. No features , no nothing. I was thinking blue mountain? I do know it felt governmental or had a gov like look in the email. Which additionally felt odd, they normally send via post, or direct contact.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Puhleeze! They have insider knowledge and will pick you up! ROFLOL Did they ask for your SSN and DOB? Or did they just want your bank account number? What a joke? How much do they charge for this opportunity?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Interesting. For $1000 I will investigate them thoroughly and let you know if they are legit or not. I will tell you where to leave the money (must be in cash or Amazon.com gift cards) and then I will email you through a virtual private network with my findings. For $2000 I will also let you know of any terrorist cells in your area and let you know how to read CIA code hidden in downloadable e-books.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Sounds sorta like a FEMA plan to me.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Sounds like a scam, did you pay any $


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

That has to be one of the more bizarre things I've ever heard... :scratch:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wait a minute! Wasn't this a little like the premise of the movie "2012"? Sans the huge boats of course.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

He did say that someone in his past family was important. That's what they did in the movie. Maybe it's a ticket into the government bunker cities they swear they don't have


----------



## frizzyfran (Mar 14, 2012)

Didn't bother to read full post...no money or even any request to...nothing was asked or demanded. I only wrote from true info in regard to my memory. Notwithstanding a few jokes, I didn't post to be a part of a mockery or punch line of a joke. If that is your cause fine, what a lowly life you must have. I thought this site was for useful informational swapping?? Unless, I have this site all wrong. No! I do not walk around with tin foil on my head. An earlier discussion with another prep savvy person lit a memory beacon that enabled me to recall the info I posted. I wrote out of clear honesty and gave all the information that would answer any question valuable in researching the topic. Idk what to make of it and no... I doubt anything useful would come from this either. I simply remembered an incident and wondered if anyone has had similar cause or knows about groups like I mentioned. If so was their intent pure or was it some scam site that may lead my family into harm. If you have any rational explanation by all means please post and discuss. If all you want is to accuse , mock, and laugh... Then obviously your defiantly the type of individual I could care less about and all other remarks by you will be treated with the same disdain. To anyone who may actually want to post in help....THANK YOU I DO APPRECIATE IT ,and s the reason I joined this site. I may not be right, but that doesn't mean I am wrong either.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Okay, I'll be serious. So you signed up for a survival selective persons community but you really don't know anything about it? Why did you sign up? Did you keep the email they sent you? How did they get your email address. What did they promise you? Then sent you no documentation of any kind? Just vague email promises? 

The reason that this thread is full of humor is because the whole thing seems like either a scam or a crazy person sent you an email. There are so many loopholes and missing information it's hard to answer any questions or come up with any theories. Find the URL of the website, the email they sent you or any kind of actual information and then you might get some actual feedback. Right now it's like playing name that tune with only one note.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

I personally was being 100% serious. I do think the government would want to hand pick people to save should something massive come along that shakes the globe. You mentioned a past relative being an important person, how important? Do you think that maybe be why somebody would voluntarily (cause you didn't pay) take care of your family in a disaster scenario?


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

katen said:


> I personally was being 100% serious. I do think the government would want to hand pick people to save should something massive come along that shakes the globe. You mentioned a past relative being an important person, how important? Do you think that maybe be why somebody would voluntarily (cause you didn't pay) take care of your family in a disaster scenario?


I too wonder about that important relative and if there's a connection...


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

My post wasn't meant to be mocking or flippant, sorry if you took it that way. I honestly have never heard of anyone receiving such an email, out of the blue like that. Again, very strange.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

I personally have never heard of such a thing, but if they show up and the rest of us are unaware could you post a heads up and maybe update when you arrive. Any details you give could be helpful. Thanks, as my teenager says "peace out"


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

frizzyfran said:


> Didn't bother to read full post...no money or even any request to...nothing was asked or demanded. I only wrote from true info in regard to my memory. Notwithstanding a few jokes, I didn't post to be a part of a mockery or punch line of a joke. If that is your cause fine, what a lowly life you must have. I thought this site was for useful informational swapping?? Unless, I have this site all wrong. No! I do not walk around with tin foil on my head. An earlier discussion with another prep savvy person lit a memory beacon that enabled me to recall the info I posted. I wrote out of clear honesty and gave all the information that would answer any question valuable in researching the topic. Idk what to make of it and no... I doubt anything useful would come from this either. I simply remembered an incident and wondered if anyone has had similar cause or knows about groups like I mentioned. If so was their intent pure or was it some scam site that may lead my family into harm. If you have any rational explanation by all means please post and discuss. If all you want is to accuse , mock, and laugh... Then obviously your defiantly the type of individual I could care less about and all other remarks by you will be treated with the same disdain. To anyone who may actually want to post in help....THANK YOU I DO APPRECIATE IT ,and s the reason I joined this site. I may not be right, but that doesn't mean I am wrong either.


The reason a said Scam and did you send money, is simply because I would be cautious about it. It sounds "too good to be true".


----------



## Dawgbone (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm thinking such an email could come from someone that would come with guns and take all your stuff when SHTF.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Dawgbone said:


> I'm thinking such an email could come from someone that would come with guns and take all your stuff when SHTF.


We have a winner!!!....................:sssh:

chime in any time now magus.........eep:


----------

